# Clomid and Ovulation Sticks



## Pollypoppet (Feb 26, 2011)

Hi, does anyone know how being on clomid afffects the results of LH detecting ovulation sticks.  I 've been testing for the last three cycles and get 3 positive days in a row starting 10 days before my next period.  Doesn't seem quite right so thinking the clomid might render them useless.  Anyone had any experience of this?

Thanks for any help

P


----------



## BettyNoir (Feb 8, 2011)

I asked my Gynaecologist the exact same question about ovulation sticks when she prescribed me Clomid, but she wouldn't answer my question, other than to say not to waste my money on them, to take the clomid as directed and just make sure to have BMS every other day. She also said that they're unreliable and women can get obsessed by using them and miss their chance to conceive by relying on them.

Hope this helps a bit!

Betty. x


----------



## Lozzaj83 (Jan 11, 2011)

Hiya,

Have you tried charting your temp instead? I have found this really helpful, and you can detect when your temp drops that you have ov'd. 

L

x


----------



## Pollypoppet (Feb 26, 2011)

Thanks for your replies both of you. 

Betty thanks for the advice from your gynaecologist.  It is hard not to believe the sticks, they're so compelling, other signs just seem so vague and abstract.  

Just spent a small fortune on a clearblue monitor and sticks only to read in the instructions that results will be affected by clomid.  Ho hum, at least they tell you!

Might try the temperature charting method, haven't so far as I work shifts and am waking up at all hours which affects it.  Worth a shot though

P


----------



## marie123 (May 2, 2011)

hi, 
Just popped by to say that i use cbfm on clomid and used it before I was on clomid too and it works fine for me even with the clomid I know everyone is different but it might be worth a try.
baby dust and goodluck


----------



## nm4rk (Aug 10, 2011)

Hi Pollypoppet,

I bought the ovulation sticks and used them when I wasnt on Clomid and it came back that I wasnt ovulating and then when I had my first month on clomid I thought id try them again and still came back that i wasnt ovulating yet I had a blood test day 21 to check and it showed my progesterone level was at 96 which the nurse said showed a strong result that I had ovulated and so the test sticks were wrong.

I also know of someone who used the ovulation sticks and found to be ovulating every day,so much so that she even got her boyfriend to try them .

Im guessing they are not reliable so dont panic.

Hope this helps.

xxx


----------



## Pollypoppet (Feb 26, 2011)

The more i read about ovulation tests the less I'm inclined to take much notice!  Sticking with the cbfm since I 've bought everything now, nothing to lose. BUT, just trying to relax about the whole thing and hoping for a BFP this month 

Baby dust to you all xx


----------



## scattykat (Jul 21, 2011)

Hi,
I went to see my GP as the ovulating sticks indicated that I was not ovulating, whilst my day 21 blood test indictaed I was. He told me what the other ladies were told, which is to ignore the sticks, as they are expensive, and can add more stress to the whole thing! Have been on clomid for 4 months now, not loving it, but if it works then it is worth it! 
x


----------

